# Iodine teat dip recipe??



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

Does anyone have a recipe for an iodine-based dip?


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

Anybody??


----------



## LaManchaPaul (May 21, 2008)

I use it straight. After milking and I drain the teat, then dip the tip into 7 percent (until I learn better)
Paul


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Interesting study....

http://jds.fass.org/cgi/content/full/87/9/3089

The 0.1% iodine teat dip significantly reduced the IMI caused by Staph. aureus by 87.9% and Strep. agalactiae by 66.5%. Skin characteristics and teat end condition remained excellent throughout the trial.

Results indicate that this 0.1% product has sufficient germicidal activity to be efficacious in preventing new IMI. Iodine teat dips have been a mainstay of post dip teat antisepsis for many years. High concentrations of iodine in dips have raised concern of potential residues in milk, especially with the advent of premilking application of dips. New formulations and technologies have allowed a decrease in total iodine concentration while maintaining or enhancing bactericidal activity. The I-tech iodine technology has proven to be effective in maintaining iodine bactericidal activity at lowered iodine concentrations, thereby reducing the risk of residues.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Not advocating one way or anther, but I also found this....

www.ccag.com.cn/downloads/d_livestock/dairy/herd_health/eng/[eng]Appendix_D.doc

It is agreed upon that the job of a good teat dip is to i) quickly kill the bacteria on the teat immediately after milking, ii) provide some residual activity for as long as possible after milking, iii) be non-irritating to the teat skin and IV) maintain safety standards for consumers of milk products. As soon as one starts to make a home-made teat dip they are accepting the responsibility of putting the consumer at risk. How can a home-made teat dip be expected to satisfy the above four standards. Why are commercial teat dips more expensive? Common sense would dictate that the companies have had to invest money in research to satisfy the role which teat dips play in managing mastitis by reducing the number of new infections while maintaining the consumer confidence that food safety is a high priority on dairy farms. For example iodine teat dips are formulated using special carriers such as polyvinylpyrrolodine to form iodophors which help in the residual killing effect of bacterial, however, some free iodine is still available, this formula can not be duplicated in home-made teat dips.3 If this is attempted then one is liable to have a teat dip with a low pH of 3 to 4 which means that you would risk burning the teat ends if exact formulating methods were not used.3 Another concern in using a homemade iodine teat dip is that iodine is readily absorbed through the skin and is therefore deposited in the milk. Therefore pressure exists for the company which manufactures a teat dip because if problems develop with respect to the safety of the milk due to iodine in the milk then they are responsible. Every time a batch of teat dip is made it must be EXACT according to the formulation, can home-made teat dips ensure such formulation?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Another article (I'll stop now.)

http://www.omafra.gov.on.ca/english/livestock/goat/facts/03-061.htm


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks!

I checked the bottle of 1% Iodine at the feed store yesterday and it mentions use as a post dip. 7% seems like it could be hard on their teats, but if you haven't had any problems...

I've used the Fiasco bleach/water recipe before and am using it again in the meantime.

One of my does got mastitis and it was suggested by the breeder that my use of antibacterial wipes was insufficient. The breeder uses FightBac and swears by it, while others feel that it can actually result in mastitis. I know a few folks who just wash with warm soapy water, never mastitis. Same with antibacterial wipes or plain baby wipes. I used the same antibacterial wipes on a mini doe last year and never had a problem. 

There are a million ways to do things, each with folks who swear by their way.  

I'm not adverse to paying for something I can't make myself, just adverse to not trying first. :cowboy:


----------

